# Kreg jig screw length



## Southeast (Mar 8, 2017)

Good morning, I apologize in advance for the simple question however I am brand-new to woodworking so please go easy on me.

I am curious with the Kreg jig, when joining 2 boards, when you screw in the screws at an angle how do you determine the length of the screw so it does not protrude from the other side of the word?

Thanks! Mike


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Try this


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

nice chart to use as reference, but always test out on a few pieces of scrap


----------



## Southeast (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

as JR said, always best to test on scrap first.
and important not to overtighten the screws- just want em to pull the 2 pieces together.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@Bobmedic - I like that calculator. Sometimes I veer off the beaten path, and when I do, I just wing it with my best guess at screw length and settings on the jig and drill bit…and practice on a test piece.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

> @Bobmedic - I like that calculator. Sometimes I veer off the beaten path, and when I do, I just wing it with my best guess at screw length and settings on the jig and drill bit…and practice on a test piece.
> 
> - MT_Stringer


I don't use the calculator. I usually always work with the same dimensions so I have them memorized. That calculator was made by a guy on the Kreg Jig forum and I thought I'd pass it along. In fact, I rarely use pocket holes anymore in my work. I use them for Jigs and stuff or on hidden pieces that don't matter. I primarily use dominos for most all my joinery. Before getting the Domino though, I used them a lot.


----------



## Southeast (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you, not sure what domino joinery is but I will definitely check it out


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

> as JR said, always best to test on scrap first.
> and important not to overtighten the screws- just want em to pull the 2 pieces together.
> 
> - tomsteve


this.
I've done this a couple of times.. and it's aggravating.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is another thought. Glue can be used but not always necessary. Sometimes I use it when making face frames and sometimes I don't. After all, the frame will be attached to the carcass with glue so it really doesn't matter. Still comes out strong.

I screwed up once while making a frame for a cabinet with multiple drawers. Dang if I didn't put one of the rails in the wrong spot. Thankfully, I wasn't using glue that day so it was easy to remove the screws and re-position the rail. WHEW! Save me from having to make another frame.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

right from the source https://www.kregtool.com/files/newsletters/kregplus/Images/february12/selecting-the-correct-screw.pdf


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Another thing to consider is that plywood is not actually true to it's dimensional size. For instance, 3/4" plywood is actually closer to 11/16" thick. You can compensate for this by slightly adjusting the stop collar on the drill bit to shorten it so the screw doesn't protrude through the other piece.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

The calculator works, or at the very least it refelects what I have done.

I just finished attaching a table top using pocket holes with the jig and after a test run used 2.5" screws










BTW Mike dont forget to complete your home page, add your home details and a personalised picture , just so I dont think you are a gypsy.


----------



## Southeast (Mar 8, 2017)

I will..I did not realize that was part of it. Thank you for all of the feedback…it was very helpful


----------

